
Firefox OS Will Power New Panasonic UHD TVs Unveiled at CES - reubenmorais
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2016/01/05/firefox-os-will-power-new-panasonic-uhd-tvs-unveiled-at-ces/
======
bobajeff
I wonder how well these compare to LG's Web OS TV's interface wise.

